# Feng shui of Flower Horns



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Feng shui of Flower Horns:

Flower Horn is claimed by many Feng Shui Masters and Feng Shui enthusiasts as the upcoming Feng Shui fish for period 8 (2004-2024), because of its amazing results of creating much fortune luck to owners through Singapore and whole of Southeast Asia area. The owners had gained much prosperity luck, loads of money and increased in wealth through their career, booming business and lottery winning opportunity after rearing the Flower Horn. Many tycoons and rich businessmen would spend close to a million just to own some specially beautiful Flower Horn due to its genuine benefits.

A powerful Flower Horn must be very colorful (reddish), has an extremely protruding hump on the forehead (like the head of "Lor Horn Monks" from Shaolin Temple in China) and a squarish profile with pearl marks surrounding black spots on the sides. The protruding hump symbolishes a mountain and its squarish shapes symbolizes earth element. This synchronizes with the trigram for period 8 (Ken) that also symbolizes mountain and earth element. On February 4 2004, we officially enter Period 8. There will be a shift in energies and the Ken Trigram(#8) will take over. The energies of Ken will shift the focus to young caliber men; many will do well, mountains, self-cultivation and overall stability. These are basic attributes of the Ken trigram. The other factor of Flower Horn are the black spots which resemble lucky numbers for lottery enthusiasts and the pearl marks resemble wealth.

Flower Horn is now the trendiest fish in fish shops and can be displayed in many areas depending on your inspiration:

1. Place the elegant Flower Horn to decorate the important areas of your living rooms, family rooms, reception, dining, cashier's counter or even bedrooms to increase your wealth luck for the entire family.

2. Place it in your Sheng Chi location with the fish coming from your Sheng Chi direction to tap your ultimate wealth luck in enhancing your career, windfall luck and more sources of income coming your way.

3. For those who knows the placement of water in feng shui, you may place the Flower Horn nearby or inside those water features (such as waterfall, ponds, aquariums):

a. North - for career luck
b. East - for enhancement of family well-being
c. Southeast - for wealth luck
d. Water star position according to Flying Star feng shui - for wealth luck

4. For bosses, managers and employees, if you are looking for more personal growth and money opportunities, it is recommended that you place the Flower Horn on the north location of your work desk. The Flower Horn will create the difference between you and your peers to enable yourself to stay more competitive.
from myluckyfish.com


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

theres some mistakes in there... flowerhorns should never be displayed in your bed room or kitchens lol The time for the power fish is almost here!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> theres some mistakes in there... flowerhorns should never be displayed in your bed room or kitchens lol The time for the power fish is almost here!


 why not in the bedroom...







and what do you mean time for the powerfish..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

As a chinese american (ABC) i dont tamper with all that. I know for a sure thing when talking about true fung shui, there is a lot more than just placing a fish here or there. There is a lot of other things to conisder when placeing something. Fung Shui is a very complicated thing. Consult a specialist rather than going online to look for answers. Did you know Fung Shui "powers" vary from house shape to house shape. THere are more "dark" corners/spots in a ocatgon shaped house rather than rectangal house. All that and a lot more comes into play when you wat to do fung shui.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I like all this lore and meaning that is being placed on flowerhorns, part of the fun of keeping them.. so many crazy tricks are employed inorder for them to become a power fish. A power fish is normally one that has a massive head and build i.e. Hes got Power like a mountain!


----------

